# I want to wash dishes



## anon3933 (Apr 30, 2015)

I am not a culinary school graduate but this sub-forum seemed the best place to put my question.

I have a college degree and a year and a half of professional work experience. For a variety of reasons, I have been unable to find work in my field (web development). I want to get a job washing dishes at night in order to leave days free to develop my skills, pursue freelance assignments, and go on interviews for company employment.

I'm afraid I won't get hired given that I don't want to be in a kitchen long term. Should I not include my college degree and professional experience on the job application?

It certainly helps that I have a ServSafe food handler certification from a prior kitchen job and can easily pass a drug and background check. I also want to work nights and weekends.

What is the best way to approach a chef / restaurant given my background and goals? I am willing to lie but prefer not to.


----------



## kenneth goldber (May 1, 2015)

Where do you live? I am opening a new Restaurant in San Antonio Texas and need dish washers.


----------

